# Innokin 134 Mini



## Hein510 (24/2/14)

This looks promising!


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

Oh thanks so much @Hein510 the virus is hitting again!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hein510 (24/2/14)

always a pleasure!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

This appears to be a need to have scenario again!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ibanez (24/2/14)

Me want!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (24/2/14)

Rob what was that you were saying about leaving the poor credit card alone for a while... hahaha it never ends


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Rob what was that you were saying about leaving the poor credit card alone for a while... hahaha it never ends



It's not really my fault at all... you guys get me all riled up and I think I'm missing out... 

But right now my SVD and Nautilus is my go to setup. One thing I have realised is I should never review something until I'm actually used it for a week.

But the MVP, SVD, PT2 Mini and Nautilus are all winners! If you have VM Menthol Ice Juice in them!


----------



## gorfrepus (23/3/14)

Do we have an idea of when this will be available locally? Very interesting. ..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

gorfrepus said:


> Do we have an idea of when this will be available locally? Very interesting. ..



They are available...

http://vaporize.co.za/shop/mods/134-style-mechanical-mod/


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> They are available...
> 
> http://vaporize.co.za/shop/mods/134-style-mechanical-mod/


That is a clone and mech mod.

Not sure when the mini will be brought in.. Guess only the retailers will be able to tell us if they will be bringing them in.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> That is a clone and mech mod.
> 
> Not sure when the mini will be brought in.. Guess only the retailers will be able to tell us if they will be bringing them in.



Ahhhh it was late and I wasn't reading properly... Thanks @BhavZ!


----------



## gorfrepus (24/3/14)

Would love to get one of these. Made a deal with my wallet that I'd spoil myself with a lekka mod setup when I reach 100 analog free days. 11 days and counting... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk now Free

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

Great way to go @gorfrepus - setting achievable goals for yourself is the only way forward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

Anyone know what they gonna cost?


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> Anyone know what they gonna cost?


You are looking at between 750 and 950 for the mod


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> You are looking at between 750 and 950 for the mod


Awe! I'll pay that!!


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> Awe! I'll pay that!!


Saluut! Its a sturdy mod if it has the same build as its big brother.


----------

